# Steak Dinner



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

My husband makes the best grilled steak ever. He ruined the kids and I for getting steak anywhere else though. He uses Greek Seasoning and Lowery's on them. So much tasty. We once even considered opening a restraunt just so he could sell steak


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Porterhouse steak is my favorite.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Agree with the risk factors. Whatever the increase in risk, if I do my part and stay away as much as possible until they have either a good treatment or vaccine then I'll be around for a while longer. But I also miss going out to eat, my social time.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I haven't seen a Porterhouse cut here in a long time. You'd have to ask for it and the meat cutters may not know what it is now.

We seldom go out to eat. Having worked/cooked in several restaurant kitchens I have a hard time bringing myself to do that. Besides I believe I can do as good as and usually better than a lot of places.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I haven't seen a Porterhouse cut here in a long time. You'd have to ask for it and the meat cutters may not know what it is now.
> 
> We seldom go out to eat. Having worked/cooked in several restaurant kitchens I have a hard time bringing myself to do that. Besides I believe I can do as good as and usually better than a lot of places.


Yes, that’s my problem too...I usually can cook everything just as good as any
restaurant can...I do like Japanese Restaurants though, but even that I can
prepare it myself.
I also like Tex Mex food.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, that’s my problem too...I usually can cook everything just as good as any
> restaurant can...I do like Japanese Restaurants though, but even that I can
> prepare it myself.
> I also like Tex Mex food.


:biggrin2: Have you made Red Pozole? Do you remember my post about it at the old place. This makes a lot. If you make it try to get Ancho rather than Guajillo peppers.

https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/posole_rojo/


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, cause I don’t like stew type dishes...

Still working on perfecting chili rellano, like I had in a Mexican
Restaurant in California. Been trying to get this right for years now!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> No, cause I don’t like stew type dishes...
> 
> Still working on perfecting chili rellano, like I had in a Mexican
> Restaurant in California. Been trying to get this right for years now!


OK.
The chili rellano recipe I made and posted maybe here but at the old place is in this book.

https://www.amazon.com/Art-Mexican-...id=1592488943&sprefix=diana+ke,aps,194&sr=8-2

Here. Not Tex-Mex but authentic Mexican.

https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/chili-rellenos-654271/


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I will try this again...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Kewl. Post it for us please.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> Usually we go out to a steakhouse for lunch on Friday, but Coronavirus has put a temporary hold on that. I was at the store and they had porterhouse steaks on sale. I grabbed a couple and cooked them over a charcoal fire. With a baked potato, I got full. I miss going out to lunch.We both have risk factors and haven’t started eating out yet, although restaurants are opening again.


I will assume you were not at work when you would go out to a steak house for lunch? If I did that, I would be ruined for the rest of the afternoon.
Might as well go home.....



Two Knots said:


> Porterhouse steak is my favorite.


Mine too!


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

J. V. said:


> I will assume you were not at work when you would go out to a steak house for lunch? If I did that, I would be ruined for the rest of the afternoon.
> Might as well go home.....
> 
> 
> ...


Retired. When I worked I ate light lunches so I didn't have to get my secretary to come in and wake me up.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Old Thomas said:


> Retired. When I worked I ate light lunches so I didn't have to get my secretary to come in and wake me up.


Me too, a very light lunch or nothing. If the boss asked my to lunch, well I wasn't fit for much most of the afternoon.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Wife is out of town for a week, bologna sandwich with miracle whip and hot dogs are my go to meals. Would say eating high on the hog, but I think it may be low on the hog.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't think I've ever had a Porterhouse before and probably have only ate 2 or 3 T Bones in my 56 years.

I've always been a Ribeye guy and cook one up at least every month or so (regardless of the price).

I pull it out of the fridge and pack just enough Mccormick Steak Seasoning into it and let that stand for a couple of hours at room temp.

Then onto the gas grill on HIGH for 3-4 +/- min a side.

Timing is everything and is never the same when you grill in all seasons (100+ deg outside or in the teens with blowing snow). 

Well, the Ribeye at home is my yummy favorite.

EDIT: Don't forget the Hot Horseradish!


----------



## NoahMak (Jun 19, 2020)

Mystriss said:


> My husband makes the best grilled steak ever. He ruined the kids and I for getting steak anywhere else though. He uses Greek Seasoning and Lowery's on them. So much tasty. We once even considered opening a restraunt just so he could sell steak


Good family tradition:smile:


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I’ve got a few steak recipes with seasonings but my favorite is just a thick ribeye, cover the outside with olive oil, ground black pepper and ground salt. Leave it till it gets close to room temp then grill it. Very simple, very flavorful. We get the ribeyes cut about an 1 1/2 thick.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Filets are my favorite for special occasion and cooking at home. The porterhouse I’ve seen have been too big, but what’s better than a leftover steak sandwich. Now after Reading these post I want to try a porterhouse at home.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We did it today, went out for steak for lunch. The first time since going out in FL in March. It was great.


----------

